# POWER SAVING TIPS PLEASE



## Wirrallass (Nov 11, 2017)

Call me a miser but every penny counts on a low income!

1) I make a flask of coffee each morning to save boiling the kettle several times throughout the day. When the flask is empty I then repeat the same ritual.
2) If I stay at home then before switching on the central heating during spells of cold weather I don extra clothing including a scarf ~ maybe fingerless gloves and warm socks & my boot slippers. Last Thursday evening and yesterday morning I didn't have a choice as the boiler had given up the ghost!
3) I visit friends and family to save using my supply of gas and electricity preferably by walking there and back if the distance isn't too far for me.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2017)

My boiler packed in years ago (it's about 35 years old by now, I suspect) so I just heat one room - the one I spend my time in - with an oil-filled radiator 

I also bought a hot water bottle recently because my feet have a habit of freezing when I get into bed and not warming up for about 2 hours  I was amused by the instructions that came with it - a 'heat water bag'! 



I've been careful to check for 'leak water phenomenon', and make sure I don't stab it or leave it in my display window too long....!


----------



## Robin (Nov 11, 2017)

I hope you've got a shady environment to store it in when not in use!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Call me a miser but every penny counts on a low income!
> 
> 1) I make a flask of coffee each morning to save boiling the kettle several times throughout the day. When the flask is empty I then repeat the same ritual.
> 2) If I stay at home then before switching on the central heating during spells of cold weather I don extra clothing including a scarf ~ maybe fingerless gloves and warm socks & my boot slippers. Last Thursday evening and yesterday morning I didn't have a choice as the boiler had given up the ghost!
> 3) I visit friends and family to save using my supply of gas and electricity preferably by walking there and back if the distance isn't too far for me.



Seems sensible to me, my mother in law does similar. Another good tip is a heated blanket, cheap to use according to mother in law.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 11, 2017)

If you can face an upfront cost in order to get longer term savings, invest in getting TRVs fitted to all your radiators so that you can control them individually - that way you can have exactly the amount of heat you need in each room and no more.

And if you have an overall thermostat, just turn it down one degree!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 11, 2017)

I do all those things, too @wirralass. A couple of things that really help me keep warm in winter are my "furry hot water bottle" (the cat who shares my home) and a sleeping bag on living room sofa. My house (end of terrace) is very well insulated, so I don't need heating as much as some people - it's not switiched on tonight (now 20:05), although might need a short burst later. Got warm earlier with parkrun and litter collecting on canal towpath, then a social debrief with fellow volunteers in pub.


----------



## chaoticcar (Nov 12, 2017)

Cooking extra and freezing is a big saver in our house also lurking in the sharp elbows section (cut price !) and buying and freezing .
  CAROL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 12, 2017)

chaoticcar said:


> Cooking extra and freezing is a big saver in our house also lurking in the sharp elbows section (cut price !) and buying and freezing .
> CAROL


Thank you, I regularly have mammoth cooking sessions and freeze the meals I make. I leave out all my favourite veggies tho as I buy in fresh as and when I need them. Good tip tho. Thanks again.


----------



## chaoticcar (Nov 12, 2017)

Freezers are cheap to run and can sometimes be found on freecycle or cheaply on sites such as gumtree 
  CAROL


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2017)

A Programmable room stat is the answer for heating. If you get up to go to work at 8. 7.30 it comes on & goes off. At 5 when you come in it goes on at 13 degs Then 8 it start ramping up & then 10.30 it ramps down. Mine does 6 on & 6 off every day. A lot of the time its not even on. The weather is so unpredictable. Cold today ?


----------



## MikeTurin (Nov 12, 2017)

chaoticcar said:


> Freezers are cheap to run and can sometimes be found on freecycle or cheaply on sites such as gumtree
> CAROL


Freezers help you to buy foods wholesale from farmers. My parents are buying meat from a farmer half a mile away, one could see the ox or pig will eat. Besides i could see how the beasts are treated. You have to buy at least a quarter, so a freezer is mandatory. Not to mention one could also freeze raw vegetables and fruit, and one could also buy fish and vegetables industrially freezed wholesale and get some discounts.


----------



## MikeTurin (Nov 12, 2017)

My parents also have an LPG powered radiator system integrated with a coal or wood stove. Also have a pellet stove: the latter is also grat to use "off label" as a clothes dryer. Wood scraps are readily available for free or for some strong physical activity if one is in the countryside. The problem is that using wood in a city is almost forbidden because the wood smoke is one of the components of the  m ASL smog... My parent could get away because the house is more than 400 m asl and in a cold winter zone.

Of course insulation is a must to save energy for heating.


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Wirrallass Sorry I don't think I have any money saving ideas that you would approve of. But you have solved a problem for me, I can make a Flask of Camomile Infusion" to drink at night in bed.  I have set up the kettle etc, (next to the toaster and tin of baked beans LOL) but not  had ,the energy to get up and make a hot drink! Going to look for my flask , will end up having to buy a new one. Maybe no more sleepless nights. Cheers all the best clive555555


----------



## Ditto (Nov 15, 2017)

I've the opposite problem, Mum pays £20 a week and has the bungalow like a hothouse. I buy extra kitchen roll so can have one by my side to wipe my brow! 

Mum says back in the day they'd put coats on the bed and fight over the heated up oven shelves.


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Ditto, People don't believe how uncomfortable it is to be in a room that is to HOT, I've hypertension if I enter a Hot room my Blood Pressure Rises rapidly, much prefer an cooler atmosphere, it's easier to get warm than cool down, still no money saving tips for Wirrallass though??? Just had new electric oil filled radiator delivered, on the lowest setting, it's to hot. See wot happens when it freezes, cheers clive55555,,


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 15, 2017)

The whole house (except for a couple of specialty lamps) is lit by LED lights..... God forbid what my electric bill would be if I used my parents standard (100w incandescent)..... Add to which I have solar so I pay next to nothing for electricity.
During the day I keep the house in the low 60's (16 Celsius), much lower than that & my fingers don't work; not good as a programmer, at night, low 50's
Wood burning 'stove' style fireplace for the evenings which easily heats the living area into the 70's (20's)
Leave the back door open if the outside temperature is higher then inside
Several duvets on the bed
Oil filled radiator for those really cold days so I can spot heat my office (thermostat is in the hallway outside of my office so I can fool it into thinking the whole house is warm)


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 15, 2017)

I forgot to add, thermal drapes over windows & the back door.....


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 16, 2017)

Triple glazing is getting popular here in the far North, and now coming down in price. Our super efficient Nordic log burner heats the whole house if we leave the room door open, and on Mull, logs are one of the biggest exports. Tons of ‘em. Our tumble dryer is a condenser with heat exchanger to reduce energy use. And it does, noticeably. All the light bulbs are low energy. 

All these things carry hefty up front costs, mind.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 22, 2017)

Northerner said:


> My boiler packed in years ago (it's about 35 years old by now, I suspect) so I just heat one room - the one I spend my time in - with an oil-filled radiator
> 
> I also bought a hot water bottle recently because my feet have a habit of freezing when I get into bed and not warming up for about 2 hours  I was amused by the instructions that came with it - a 'heat water bag'!
> 
> ...


Thermal socks would do the trick Northie


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 22, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Seems sensible to me, my mother in law does similar. Another good tip is a heated blanket, cheap to use according to mother in law.


Thanks Lucy but once in bed I warm up quite quickly. Glad your m-in-law is benefiting her elect blanket tho.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 22, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> If you can face an upfront cost in order to get longer term savings, invest in getting TRVs fitted to all your radiators so that you can control them individually - that way you can have exactly the amount of heat you need in each room and no more.
> 
> And if you have an overall thermostat, just turn it down one degree!


Thanks Juliet apart from one rad I do have TRVs and a hall thermostat. Do you think it would be more economical to keep the central heating on all the time but at a constant lower temperature as opposed to leaving it on for a few hours to warm my home then switching it off?


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 22, 2017)

chaoticcar said:


> Cooking extra and freezing is a big saver in our house also lurking in the sharp elbows section (cut price !) and buying and freezing .
> CAROL


Thanks  Carol I do both to the extent that my freezer is packed to capacity with meals waiting to be eaten. Also saves on gas cooking this way I agree.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Hi Wirrallass Sorry I don't think I have any money saving ideas that you would approve of. But you have solved a problem for me, I can make a Flask of Camomile Infusion" to drink at night in bed.  I have set up the kettle etc, (next to the toaster and tin of baked beans LOL) but not  had ,the energy to get up and make a hot drink! Going to look for my flask , will end up having to buy a new one. Maybe no more sleepless nights. Cheers all the best clive555555


Sounds like you have a mini kitchen in your bedroom Clivebut glad to hear a flask will come in handy for your Camomile infusion instead of boiling a kettle ~ safer too. For safety reasons how about putting the baked beans in a plastic storage container rather than opening a tin of 'em at your bedside? Take care and sleep well if you can  Clive.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> The whole house (except for a couple of specialty lamps) is lit by LED lights..... God forbid what my electric bill would be if I used my parents standard (100w incandescent)..... Add to which I have solar so I pay next to nothing for electricity.
> During the day I keep the house in the low 60's (16 Celsius), much lower than that & my fingers don't work; not good as a programmer, at night, low 50's
> Wood burning 'stove' style fireplace for the evenings which easily heats the living area into the 70's (20's)
> Leave the back door open if the outside temperature is higher then inside
> ...


Thanks for all your pointers Martin ~ it seems you've got it down to a fine art when heating your home. WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> I forgot to add, thermal drapes over windows & the back door.....


Thanks Martin. I have thermal lined drapes/curtains on my front door and the back door too. It helps keep away any draughts. Though I don't understand how my place can be draughty as the windows & outer doors are all double glazed!


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

I have TRV's on all my rads WL.
 Lower the thermostst on the boiler by 1 or 2 degrees for hot water amazing what a difference that can make. Set the room temp at 20C through the day and leave it. I find it more economical to leave rooms at a constant temperature rather than letting them cool and then use a lot of energy to heat them up again. I have the night temp set at 16-18C.
ALL low energy LED lamps with switches controlled by my Alexa so they are off and not on standby.
I boughht a Halogen oven for cooking small things which is energy saving, the investment was about £30.
I rarely use a kettle mainly drinking ground coffee.
Set the shower temp at 50C which is high enough for showering again saving.
Constantly check your energy suppliers and switch if there is an advantage. Various website easy to check.
I use a local Newcastle based one which was cheaper than my last Big 6 supplier and have real people actually answer the phone.
Just thoughts WL.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I have TRV's on all my rads WL.
> Lower the thermostst on the boiler by 1 or 2 degrees for hot water amazing what a difference that can make. Set the room temp at 20C through the day and leave it. I find it more economical to leave rooms at a constant temperature rather than letting them cool and then use a lot of energy to heat them up again. I have the night temp set at 16-18C.
> ALL low energy LED lamps with switches controlled by my Alexa so they are off and not on standby.
> I boughht a Halogen oven for cooking small things which is energy saving, the investment was about £30.
> ...


Thanks a bunch Vince ~ the boiler is set at economy for water and the c/h is set at number 3 which is what the engineer set it at when the boiler was installed saying it's less expensive & more economic than using the gas coal effect fire, which incidentally is only turned on to give a warm glow effect now and then on the dreariest of days but set so the flames are low enough to make the coals red. One thing I haven't done is check with other suppliers as I'm happy with my current suppliers rates ~ for now ~ but will bear this in mind. The thermostat in the hall was set at 19 recently by a BG engineer when he attended to a fault. Thanks again V.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thursday folks ~ awoke early to a 6.6 ~ coming down slowly but surely!


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thanks a bunch Vince ~ the boiler is set at economy for water and the c/h is set at number 3 which is what the engineer set it at when the boiler was installed saying it's less expensive & more economic than using the gas coal effect fire, which incidentally is only turned on to give a warm glow effect now and then on the dreariest of days but set so the flames are low enough to make the coals red. One thing I haven't done is check with other suppliers as I'm happy with my current suppliers rates ~ for now ~ but will bear this in mind. The thermostat in the hall was set at 19 recently by a BG engineer when he attended to a fault. Thanks again V.


It is always worth shopping around WL. These energy companies rely on people not wanting change. I check every year and last year reduced my costs by over £100. I do that always also with my car insurances, house insurance etc etc etc. Change over is actually very easy.
Example I got my car renewal insurance this year which I checked against the comparison websites. Would you believe I was quoted the same insurance with the same company for £100 less than the renewal they had notified me it would be. Called them, pointed this little anomaly out and got an instant reduction of the £100 against their quoted renewal figure. You have got to watch them.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> It is always worth shopping around WL. These energy companies rely on people not wanting change. I check every year and last year reduced my costs by over £100. I do that always also with my car insurances, house insurance etc etc etc. Change over is actually very easy.
> Example I got my car renewal insurance this year which I checked against the comparison websites. Would you believe I was quoted the same insurance with the same company for £100 less than the renewal they had notified me it would be. Called them, pointed this little anomaly out and got an instant reduction of the £100 against their quoted renewal figure. You have got to watch them.


I actually did this with my car insurance Vince. I was sent a renewal price but I'd also received bumph thru the letter box from the same insurance company quoting insurance for £150 less than my renewal quote. Went on line to renew motor insurance giving all necessary details and sure enough I insured my car for £150 less. I then contacted my ins company and referred to their renewal quote they'd sent me and they were prepared to charge me their original quote. I questioned it. Long story short they said they couldn't argue it. As you say Vince good to shop around but I've stayed with the same ins company with a discount of £150.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I actually did this with my car insurance Vince. I was sent a renewal price but I'd also received bumph thru the letter box from the same insurance company quoting insurance for £150 less than my renewal quote. Went on line to renew motor insurance giving all necessary details and sure enough I insured my car for £150 less. I then contacted my ins company and referred to their renewal quote they'd sent me and they were prepared to charge me their original quote. I questioned it. Long story short they said they couldn't argue it. As you say Vince good to shop around but I've stayed with the same ins company with a discount of £150.


My Broadband supplier is the best WL. Everytime  they put the price up i tell them to come and take it out. Net result I am now paying £25/month less than I was 3 years ago.. It is all a game really.
Water was another one. Costs just kept going up year on year so I told them I wanted a meter installed. End result they told me I was in a special catchment area entitled to special rates so the cost of my water for the year dropped 60%. Would cost them more to install a meter. Told all of my neighbours to do the same thing so now they all get the much lower rate.


----------



## Carolg (Nov 23, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> My Broadband supplier is the best WL. Everytime  they put the price up i tell them to come and take it out. Net result I am now paying £25/month less than I was 3 years ago.. It is all a game really.
> Water was another one. Costs just kept going up year on year so I told them I wanted a meter installed. End result they told me I was in a special catchment area entitled to special rates so the cost of my water for the year dropped 60%. Would cost them more to install a meter. Told all of my neighbours to do the same thing so now they all get the much lower rate.


I’ve got a gas/electric deal that’s £160 less a year. Probably still a rip off, but I’m happier. Have done the tv thing, and am going to call them this weekend, to see what they will offer


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Sounds like you have a mini kitchen in your bedroom Clivebut glad to hear a flask will come in handy for your Camomile infusion instead of boiling a kettle ~ safer too. For safety reasons how about putting the baked beans in a plastic storage container rather than opening a tin of 'em at your bedside? Take care and sleep well if you can  Clive.





wirralass said:


> Sounds like you have a mini kitchen in your bedroom Clivebut glad to hear a flask will come in handy for your Camomile infusion instead of boiling a kettle ~ safer too. For safety reasons how about putting the baked beans in a plastic storage container rather than opening a tin of 'em at your bedside? Take care and sleep well if you can  Clive.



Hi Wirrallass, Have you seen the price of Thermos Flasks, getting one delivered from Wilkco.com. Keep walking and  biking all the best clive55555


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thanks Juliet apart from one rad I do have TRVs and a hall thermostat. Do you think it would be more economical to keep the central heating on all the time but at a constant lower temperature as opposed to leaving it on for a few hours to warm my home then switching it off?





Vince_UK said:


> Set the room temp at 20C through the day and leave it. I find it more economical to leave rooms at a constant temperature rather than letting them cool and then use a lot of energy to heat them up again.



I agree with Vince, though I turn mine off at night, and I also have to turn it off when I rest during the day because of the noise it makes!  But it uses more energy to keep heating up after it's cooled down than it does to maintain the same temperature.  The same is true of lights - if you are leaving a room for some time then turn the light off, but if you're going in and out leave it on rather than keeping on switching it on and off.  

We had the same experience with insurance - our house insurance quote went up a lot and we compared prices online and found the same company offering a much cheaper price for the same insurance, so R rang them up and we got the lower price - over £100 cheaper, and without the hassle of changing company and having to read long list of different terms and conditions.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I agree with Vince, though I turn mine off at night, and I also have to turn it off when I rest during the day because of the noise it makes!  But it uses more energy to keep heating up after it's cooled down than it does to maintain the same temperature.  The same is true of lights - if you are leaving a room for some time then turn the light off, but if you're going in and out leave it on rather than keeping on switching it on and off.
> 
> We had the same experience with insurance - our house insurance quote went up a lot and we compared prices online and found the same company offering a much cheaper price for the same insurance, so R rang them up and we got the lower price - over £100 cheaper, and without the hassle of changing company and having to read long list of different terms and conditions.


Thanks Juliet ~ I do turn the c/h off at night because I prefer the bedroom to be cooler. One thing I don't do anymore is use those energy saving light bulbs. Apart from making me appear to have an orange tan I found myself squinting when reading ~ so I've gone back to using the old type bulbs! 

Good for you for getting cheaper house insurance. These companies must think they can pull wool over our eyes


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thanks Juliet ~ I do turn the c/h off at night because I prefer the bedroom to be cooler. One thing I don't do anymore is use those energy saving light bulbs. Apart from making me appear to have an orange tan I found myself squinting when reading ~ so I've gone back to using the old type bulbs!
> 
> Good for you for getting cheaper house insurance. These companies must think they can pull wool over our eyes


Try LED Lamps WL, they are much better. I have the ones that change colour to match my mood. They do save a lot of energy.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 23, 2017)

I buy Ecozone biobulbs - they are daylight bulbs, which give a blueish light.  They are expensive but they are very bright and last for ages.  I love them, but I'm aware not everyone likes their lights to be blue rather than yellow!  I don't like LED lights though, they hurt my eyes.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 23, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Try LED Lamps WL, they are much better. I have the ones that change colour to match my mood. They do save a lot of energy.


Thanks, I meant to say those as well Vince but the name wouldn't come to mind (another senior moment it seems)


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Nov 25, 2017)

Not a money saving tip, more of a piece of mind kind of trick. 
Get smart meters installed. They are free! Then find out how much everything costs to run. You will be surprised. I would struggle to hang washing out. Then rain watch paranoia all the time. Only costs 30p per hour to have dryer on. No contest. At the end of the day see how much leccy&gas you have used then pop said amount in a bottle. When quartley bill comes you already have the money. Plus if you are having a bad day whack the heating up. Whatever it has cost you knock it off something else. Prioritise. 
By the way they have dispelled the myth that keeping heating on low all the time is cheaper it isn’t .


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 25, 2017)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Not a money saving tip, more of a piece of mind kind of trick.
> Get smart meters installed. They are free! Then find out how much everything costs to run. You will be surprised. I would struggle to hang washing out. Then rain watch paranoia all the time. Only costs 30p per hour to have dryer on. No contest. At the end of the day see how much leccy&gas you have used then pop said amount in a bottle. When quartley bill comes you already have the money. Plus if you are having a bad day whack the heating up. Whatever it has cost you knock it off something else. Prioritise.
> By the way they have dispelled the myth that keeping heating on low all the time is cheaper it isn’t .


Can't sleep either H? Thanks for your take on this topic. I've come to realise that keeping the heating on low 24/7 isnt such a good idea after all because when the temperature drops I still have to turn up the heating. Can't win either way!


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 25, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Can't sleep either H? Thanks for your take on this topic. I've come to realise that keeping the heating on low 24/7 isnt such a good idea after all because when the temperature drops I still have to turn up the heating. Can't win either way!


20C is a good temp WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 25, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> 20C is a good temp WL


I set it to that now, thanks


----------

